# Vape-King Batteries



## Duffie12 (7/12/15)

Vape-King has a Vape-King branded 1100 mah variable voltage battery but doesn't quite give any information on the specs (haven't gotten a reply from their product question section on their website).

Anyone here familiar with these, what is the max safe amps/watts? I was considering buying one with a mini protank 3 but wanted to know what sort of ohms attomisers I can use on it?


----------



## Silver (7/12/15)

Hi @Duffie12 
Have moved this thread to the "Who has stock" forum where retailers can comment and discuss their products
In this case, Vapeking

Over to you @Stroodlepuff @Gizmo


----------



## zadiac (7/12/15)

Duffie12 said:


> Vape-King has a Vape-King branded 1100 mah variable voltage battery but doesn't quite give any information on the specs (haven't gotten a reply from their product question section on their website).
> 
> Anyone here familiar with these, what is the max safe amps/watts? I was considering buying one with a mini protank 3 but wanted to know what sort of ohms attomisers I can use on it?



Can you please supply a link to these batteries? I was just on their website and I don't see any vapeking branded batteries.

Edit: Oh, I see you mean that mod. Ok, got it. Not familiar with it.


----------



## shaunnadan (7/12/15)

Duffie12 said:


> Vape-King has a Vape-King branded 1100 mah variable voltage battery but doesn't quite give any information on the specs (haven't gotten a reply from their product question section on their website).
> 
> Anyone here familiar with these, what is the max safe amps/watts? I was considering buying one with a mini protank 3 but wanted to know what sort of ohms attomisers I can use on it?




Hey buddy 

That battery is an ego style "vision spinner" type battery 

It's perfect for the evod / mini pro tank / twisp clearo atomizers with coils from 1ohm to 1.5ohms 

At full charge on 4.2volts it's pushing less than 10w and as best as I can remember doesn't allow for firing of sub ohm coils (but I have a sneaky suspicion it may fire the 0.8ohm mini pro tank coil) 

Personally I would look at something with a little bit more "oomph" but it all depends on your Vape style and needs. 

Hope that helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12 (7/12/15)

Thanks guys.



shaunnadan said:


> Hey buddy
> 
> That battery is an ego style "vision spinner" type battery
> 
> ...



What would you recommend for more "oomph"?
It seems as though the general go to kit for most people is the subox mini. I'm not sure though if sub-ohm vaping is my thing. I'm not really after big clouds or throat hit. Just looking for flavour and ease of use.

I typically go for zero nicotine juice and my current device is a vape-o (which from what I gather is the same as twisp clearo). Was considering getting something like an evod as an upgrade (bottom coil seemed better and the vape-o sometimes has a burnt taste every few puffs because, from what I gather, it isn't wicking fast enough). Then I saw that I could get a protank mini 3 with this vape-king battery, so its the same coils as the evod but with some adjustability to the voltage. Wasn't sure if I could pair them though or if that battery was designed with 2+ ohm coils in mind.

For 1+ ohm vaping would a subox mini be a big improvement over an evod/protank mini or is it more for sub-ohm vaping?


----------



## Marius Combrink (7/12/15)

Duffie12 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also started vaping on a vape-o. 
From there i moved onto a ijust2. Awesome device but was not my cup of tea. I then got a nautilus mini and absolutely loved it. It gives you option to mouth to lung and lung hits. Then it went downhill from there. But even with all my devices i still almost daily go back to my nauti. 
Back to your question. The protank would definitely be a huge upgrade from the vape-o. The vapeking battery is essentialy the same as your vape-o battery. I would sugest looking at an istick 30w or so. Check the classifieds epic deals there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/12/15)

I can also vouch for the Nautilus Mini with the 1.8 ohm BVC coils for excellent mouth to lung vaping
Good flavour and a dependable device

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Duffie12 (8/12/15)

Gosh, lots to think about. I originally thought of the protank mini (or the evods) because they're quire affordable and I'm not interested in building my own coils etc. I thought I could even by two to switch flavours.

Would a Nautilus mini be a whole lot better vs an evod or protank mini (which are also dual bottom vertical coils I believe)? How about vs the subox mini because by the time I add a Nautilus mini with a relevant mod I could just get the subox mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (8/12/15)

Duffie12 said:


> Gosh, lots to think about. I originally thought of the protank mini (or the evods) because they're quire affordable and I'm not interested in building my own coils etc. I thought I could even by two to switch flavours.
> 
> Would a Nautilus mini be a whole lot better vs an evod or protank mini (which are also dual bottom vertical coils I believe)? How about vs the subox mini because by the time I add a Nautilus mini with a relevant mod I could just get the subox mini.



I did it the way you've thought about, 
1st the evod clone cos it was affordable, 
then I got the mini Protank3 cos it would work with my 650ma evod battery, 
then I went with A SVD (15W) and a Kayfun 3.1 tank, and the difference between step 1 and step 2 was very big in terms of flavour. 
Then I got a Bellus tank cos it was on special sale and everybody raves about it... and it is good.
In between I bought stuff to replace the original cheap chinese evod clone I started with, and so far Im up to R2244, and thats excluding juice and kanthal.

In contrast my son lost his first mod otherwise he'd have stayed with it, meaning he wasnt interested in upgrading, then he went straight to an Eleaf iStick 40W and sapor, about R1200.
Theres a big saving to be had by skipping all the little steps along the way, thats why I throughly agree on the Subox route.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/12/15)

Duffie12 said:


> Gosh, lots to think about. I originally thought of the protank mini (or the evods) because they're quire affordable and I'm not interested in building my own coils etc. I thought I could even by two to switch flavours.
> 
> Would a Nautilus mini be a whole lot better vs an evod or protank mini (which are also dual bottom vertical coils I believe)? How about vs the subox mini because by the time I add a Nautilus mini with a relevant mod I could just get the subox mini.



Hi @Duffie12 - i have the Evod1, the Nautilus Mini and the Subtank Mini V1
These three are very different

The Evod1 is a great little atty for mouth to lung. It has a very tight draw. With the right juice in 18mg it does a pretty decent job. I think the flavour is decent and on some flavours (in my case, the fruity menthols) it shines. Its cheap and it dosnt break easily. Its also a great stealth device because its small and produces less vapour. Perfect as a mobile solution in my opinion. Runs at about 7 Watts or so.

The Nautilus mini is a step up from the Evod1. Has more airflow than the Evod1 but still a mouth to lung device. Has 4 airflow settings. The flavour is very good on many juices. Runs at about 10-12 Watts. If you drop it, it can break. Overall, its a great performer with the 1.8 ohm BVC coils.

The Subtank Mini is used and loved my many. More airflow. Can do a fairly good restricted lung hit. I have not had much luck with the flavour but i think its because i had the older first version coils. Others can advise you better. But the Subtank mini i would say is quite a big step up from the Nautilus Mini. You can do a lot more and you can build your own coils. 

I really think you cant go wrong with either of the above
If you prefer mouth to lung (the same action as smoking) i would say go for the Evod or the Nautilus mini. If you would like more airflow and a more intense vape with the option to build your own coils, go for the Subtank mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (9/12/15)

Duffie12 said:


> Gosh, lots to think about. I originally thought of the protank mini (or the evods) because they're quire affordable and I'm not interested in building my own coils etc. I thought I could even by two to switch flavours.
> 
> Would a Nautilus mini be a whole lot better vs an evod or protank mini (which are also dual bottom vertical coils I believe)? How about vs the subox mini because by the time I add a Nautilus mini with a relevant mod I could just get the subox mini.


I see you are in Sandton
If you want to we can arrange and you can come through to my office if possible. I am in Woodmead. Then you can try my nautilus, Subtank and Goliath. I can even give you a go on my dripper if you want?
Then you can see what you like and take it from there. Much easier to make up your mind if you know how they vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (9/12/15)

@Duffie12 Thats a great offer from @Marius Combrink 

Nothing beats being able to try before you buy !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Duffie12 (10/12/15)

Thanks for all the info and the offer Marius, might just take you up on it 
Gonna be traveling a bit but will PM you.

Thanks guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (10/12/15)

Awesome avatar pic @Duffie12


----------



## Marius Combrink (11/12/15)

Duffie12 said:


> Thanks for all the info and the offer Marius, might just take you up on it
> Gonna be traveling a bit but will PM you.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Anytime buddy


----------



## Duffie12 (16/12/15)

Hey guys...

So maybe I jumped the gun a little but decided I couldn't wait. Went ahead and ordered myself an iStick 60W TC mod, Samsung 25R battery and an Aerotank v2. The Aerotank was on special so really not that expensive and can act as a backup tank once I save up for and decide on a rebuildable tank.

Originally I thought I wouldn't go down the rebuildable route after lurking around the forums a bit it seemed it would be economical and probably not *that* tough.


----------



## Silver (16/12/15)

Duffie12 said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> So maybe I jumped the gun a little but decided I couldn't wait. Went ahead and ordered myself an iStick 60W TC mod, Samsung 25R battery and an Aerotank v2. The Aerotank was on special so really not that expensive and can act as a backup tank once I save up for and decide on a rebuildable tank.
> 
> Originally I thought I wouldn't go down the rebuildable route after lurking around the forums a bit it seemed it would be economical and probably not *that* tough.



Great stuff @Duffie12 
Rebuilding opens up a whole new world of vaping and customisation - but there is a solid place for a non rebuildable in your vape bag for times when you dont have the time to build or as a backup.

Let us know how its going

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

